# Tips curling?



## wordwar-ingreenink (Jun 11, 2015)

alright so now my tips are starting to curl I read that that's bad and its caused by a deficiency of something two different websites say two different reasons. The web is getting crowded I say. Plz help once again. I swear I am making a pact with myself to be able to come back on here in the future and give a new newbie some help but I'm still a newbie so yeah... Plz.


----------



## wordwar-ingreenink (Jun 11, 2015)

They are clawing down


----------



## Rosebud (Jun 11, 2015)

Can we get a picture please?


----------



## wordwar-ingreenink (Jun 11, 2015)

I think I know why if its too much nitrogen found a food spike just in her soil it must have fallen off the shelf where I keep all me plant stuff now in the closet bad mistake if its the reason huh? 

View attachment WP_20150611_002.jpg


----------



## wordwar-ingreenink (Jun 11, 2015)

Just another wider view 

View attachment WP_20150611_003.jpg


----------



## Rosebud (Jun 11, 2015)

I hope you took the food spike out.  looks like she has a bit of burn on the older leaves. we generally look at the top of the plant for health signs. I don't see that you should do anything except water. What is the soil? Excuse me if i have asked you that before.


----------



## wordwar-ingreenink (Jun 11, 2015)

I got the foxfire soil you and someone else suggested, and yes j took the spike out. She's not due to be fed again for a couple days are you suggesting I just do water. She was looking great yesterday morning I mean she still does besides this little curl thing. And yes the tips are def mostly burnt looking. So is that what it is too much nitrogen you think? 

Oh side info I had repotted her in the new soil I believe it was five days ago.


----------



## The Hemp Goddess (Jun 11, 2015)

Which Fox Farm soil did you use?  I can't remember.  

I feel that the spike has adversely affected the plant.  I would not add food for a feeding or two and see how the plant does.  I see a bit of nute burn, too.


----------



## Rosebud (Jun 11, 2015)

Just water for two waterings.


----------



## wordwar-ingreenink (Jun 11, 2015)

Yeah I have a feeling that's what she needs some fresh clean water. Would you suggest Epsom salt I read that two teaspoons is good for ph balance?


----------



## Rosebud (Jun 11, 2015)

No nothing if you just transplanted into fox farm ocean forest. It has enough nutrition to last 6 weeks.  Just water, when in bloom you can add some more goodies.  She will be busting out any minute with growth.


----------



## wordwar-ingreenink (Jun 11, 2015)

Oh ok than that ask makes since than doesn't it. Lucky easy fix. Ty once again.


----------



## Growdude (Jun 13, 2015)

wordwar-ingreenink said:


> Yeah I have a feeling that's what she needs some fresh clean water. Would you suggest Epsom salt I read that two teaspoons is good for ph balance?[/QUOTE
> 
> Where did you read this?
> Epsom salts are used to correct Mag. deficiencies.


----------



## WeedHopper (Jun 13, 2015)

Yep,,ya got some Turn and Burn going. She dont need no nutes for awhile,,,just some TLC.


----------



## wordwar-ingreenink (Jun 13, 2015)

in a previous thread I was advised to enclose the space around the plant addressed in this thread as well. And it has done wonders thank you so much she is rapidly filling out. And happy to report the tips are slowly starting to uncurl so ty for that as well everyone. She is getting there.&#55357;&#56842; 

View attachment WP_20150613_16_39_00_Pro.jpg


View attachment WP_20150613_16_40_54_Pro.jpg


----------



## wordwar-ingreenink (Jun 13, 2015)

just another picture 

View attachment WP_20150613_16_39_25_Pro.jpg


----------

